# Modelos AC/DC para MOSFET de emisor común y colector común



## Eugeni (Mar 30, 2009)

Me gustaría saber si los modelos para un MOSFET son los mismos que para un transistor BJT, osea que si las equivalencias de emisor, colector y base son las mismas


Muchas gracias!


----------



## FBustos (Mar 31, 2009)

Equivalencias tipo: D S G - C B E ? 

unos amplifican en voltaje y otros en corriente.

¿Quieres usar mosfet en vez de bjt?.
R: no se puede

explicate


----------



## Eugeni (Mar 31, 2009)

Bueno..creo que me he explicado bastante bien! Pero lo volvere a intentar...


El modelo de un transistor se basa en una fuente de corriente que suple al collector...y un diodo que suple a la base...i que normalmente(como los diodos) se tienen que superar los 0.7 voltios para que empieze a conducir...

Se que el modelo de amplificador de colector común solo amplifica en intensidad  y se usa normalmente como seguidor de tensión ya que la impedancia de entrada es alta y la de salida baja; y que el modelo de amplificador de emisor común amplifica en voltaje e intensidad.

Me gustaria saber si esto es igual con los MOSFET


Gracias, espero que me haya explicado mejor!


----------



## DacidDiaz (Abr 11, 2009)

Te lo ha dicho claramente dj Pipe.......las terminales de ambos dispositivos son diferentes.
Los BJT tienen la capacidad de amplificar la CORRIENTE, los MOSFET amplifican voltaje...es decir son dispositivos diferentes aunque pueden compartir aplicaciones.
Para que puedas tener una idea más clara de la diferencia entre estos dispositivos te dejo este link:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about18899.html
Espero tus dudas sea exclarecidas.
Saludos.


----------



## Eugeni (Abr 12, 2009)

Si gracias...se como trabajan cada uno de los dispositivos...simplemente queria saber si los modelos ac/dc son iguales...o en que se diferencian!

Muchas gracias!


----------

